# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Creality Boro glass bed Clean?

## Bruce19

Hello  I just received a Creality borosilicate glass bed. First I love how flat it is. My question is after cleaning with ISA I still get this "yellow" tint on paper towel after wiping down. Keep cleaning till no more tint on towel?

----------


## FDM to SLA

Check the ISA is not creating a reaction to the paper towel or its the oils in your skin being drawn to it.

Wit a dry finger does the glass feel squeaky clean?

----------


## Bruce19

After say 2 prints Ive been using ACETONE in place of IPA. JUST the IPA was not cleaning the residual "ghost" images left behind. I then apply Elmers (purple) glue stick left to right giving it a complete coverage, then when dry front to rear. When that's dry good to print then. the LAST cell phone case Ive been having issues with, sucessfully printed today. Although 1st layer lil rough for my liking

----------


## Bruce19

take notice to what/where I'm talking about THANK YOU

----------


## Bruce19

here is the picture

----------


## 686 Shooter

Mine left that yellow color on the paper towel at first as well. After a while there was no more yellow. Adhesion never changed at all. I bought the borosilicate glass so I wouldn't have to mess with glues, sprays etc.

----------


## Bruce19

I feel I still need to clean bed as what i call "ghost" images are left behind prints. IPA wouldnt remove these "ghost" images. Then i tried acetone and that woks great. Made my borosilicate bed looks brand new. I do use elmers purple stick glue to aide in bed adhesion. been working great for me

----------


## Bruce19

I neglected to mention. AFTER 3-4 prints I spray widex on the bed and scrape with a razer blade to remove old glue. I repeat until no more purple glue is seen,  then I wipe down with acetone and reaply freash purple stick glue

----------


## Bruce19

I have found the BEST thing to clean the bed of exces stick glue, is with Windex and a razor blade. lil messy.  spray windex on and see it turn purple, scrape into pile and wipe off with paper towels. it will take a few times depending on how much glue is stuck to the bed. doesnt take much windex each time

----------


## Bruce19

I forgo using a razor blade. NOW I just use windex and paper towels   Gets my glass bed sparkling clean

----------


## BobInOK

Keep at it until more brown stuff showed up on the paper towel. Helps to wash it with dawn dish soap then start with the alcohol. I wipe mine with alcohol before every print no glue needed just a clean surface. And ya proper bed leveling

----------


## Bruce19

hmmm maybe I'll try that

----------

